# Will the bees get confused SC and LC



## oklabizznessman (Oct 24, 2011)

I sit here and read for days sometimes needing to read some threads two or three times there's so much information. So many questions being answered I always think mine has already been answered but I just overlooked it.. Anyway my question is as follows: While regressing or after achieving small cell does it contradict or hurt to run supers in large cell plastic or foundations. The purpose is not to allow the mite to breed? right? No mites in this area right? Just makes it a little less expensive all at once to shift completely to sc. I'm sure some of you have resolved this. Thanks!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

My bees build large cell in the honey supers anyway, even bigger than drone cells is not uncommon. But of course I have only used foundationless in all my boxes, brood and honey. John


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

In nature, bees build a whole spectrum of cells for different uses at different times of the year.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

:lpf: and in our hives, large or small cell, I'll bet you'll find all sorts of cell sizes scattered about, for various purposes/reasons. 
For the extracting supers, just use what you have, and don't worry about it.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I sit here and read for days sometimes needing to read some threads two or three times there's so much information. So many questions being answered I always think mine has already been answered but I just overlooked it.. 

Yes. This one gets asked about once a month I think... 

>Anyway my question is as follows: While regressing or after achieving small cell does it contradict or hurt to run supers in large cell plastic or foundations. The purpose is not to allow the mite to breed? right? No mites in this area right? Just makes it a little less expensive all at once to shift completely to sc. I'm sure some of you have resolved this. Thanks! 

Assuming you are using an excluder (which I would not) then it probably makes no difference at all what cell size is above the excluder since the queen can't lay in them. 
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#excluders

But if you don't use one. If you run an unlimited brood nest, then what happens if the queen moves up there and lays a bunch of brood in the large cells?
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesulbn.htm


----------

